# E6000 vs epoxy



## cjester

A friend plans to hand carve some dip pens, using dip pen kit components for the nib holder. He uses E6000 for most things, and asked me about using epoxy instead. I have no experience with E6000. Is there a compelling reason why epoxy would be better? If not, he'll just stick with the E6000 he already has.


----------



## Akula

If he uses a lot, then it would be a cost saver to use epoxy.

One thing I like about the 2 part epoxy, is I can control how much I use and not waste.


----------



## HamTurns

There is a big difference between the two, E6000 is more like a flexible silicon adhesive and 2 part epoxy is much more brittle after it dries.

Happy Turning - Tom


----------



## jttheclockman

Tom hit the nail on the head. Too flexible for what he wants to do. get some good setting epoxy. I am a big fan of T88.


----------



## chartle

The major difference is that E6000 sets by evaporation and epoxy sets thru a chemical process. If gluing raw wood I guess the solvents in E6000 could migrate into the wood but it may take a long time to fully cure.


----------



## cjester

Thanks, all! That's very helpful.


----------

